# Στα Ελληνικά ή σ' Ελληνικά



## Theseus (Aug 27, 2016)

What is the rule governing the use of the definite article? I have seen and heard both. How, for example, might one say ' a translation into Greek'? Or 'a translation in Greek'? Surely usage is not random and there is some principle at work here.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry in the above the question should be στα Ελληνικά η σ' Ελληνικά.


----------



## sarant (Aug 27, 2016)

Μετάφραση στα ελληνικά, this is the standard usage

Αλλά: Μετάφραση σε ελληνικά που ακούγονται σαν αγγλικά, into a kind of Greek that sounds like English, or Μετάφραση σε υπέροχα ελληνικά


----------



## Theseus (Aug 27, 2016)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Σαράντ. Γίνεται σαφέστερο το ζήτημα.


----------



## Themis (Aug 28, 2016)

The use of the definite article is definitely  wider in Greek than in English. For example, it is to be remembered that in Greek:

- Proper nouns typically need to be preceded by the definite article (EN: Helen is..., EL: *Η* Ελένη είναι...).

- Nouns mentioned in their generic sense typically take the definite article (EN: A hammer is a tool..., EL: *Το* σφυρί είναι ένα εργαλείο... - EN: Laziness is..., EL: *Η* τεμπελιά είναι...).

- The definite article is also needed when we refer to all the elements of a whole (EN: Greek newspapers give much importance..., EL: *Οι* ελληνικές εφημερίδες αποδίδουν μεγάλη σπουδαιότητα... - In this example, if you omit the definite article one would understand that you are referring to some, not all Greek newspapers).


----------



## Theseus (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks, Themis. Would σ' Ελληνικά therefore imply 'passable Greek' while στα Ελληνικά means 'good, idiomatic Greek'?


----------



## sarant (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't agree about the former. I think that "σ' ελληνικά" or "σε ελληνικά" without a qualification is strange.

I would say "σε καλά ελληνικά", "σε σπασμένα ελληνικά", "σε ελληνικά που χαίρεσαι να τα διαβάζεις", "σε ελληνικά που ακούγονται σαν μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά", "σε ελληνικά του 18ου αιώνα".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 28, 2016)

I totally agree with the previous comment. 

The contracted form "σ' Ελληνικά" is definitely weird. In any case it should be "σε Ελληνικά" followed by a qualification, like sarant said. It cannot stand alone.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks, AoratiMelani. I wanted elucidation & I have, thanks to you all, been given it. Criticism is necessary for me to learn and is as important as any praise.:)


----------



## Inachus (Aug 28, 2016)

I also agree, but how would you describe sentences like «αλλάξτε τη γλώσσα του πληκτρολογίου από ελληνικά σε αγγλικά» or «κάνω μεταφράσεις από αγγλικά σε ελληνικά»? Αs weird? I don't think they are unusual. (Or is this better: μεταφράζω από «αγγλικά» σε «ελληνικά»?)


----------



## Theseus (Aug 28, 2016)

I said at the outset that I had heard both σε & στα Ελληνικά but maybe it has been in contexts that Inachus has mentioned & it may well be that his second punctuation clarifies the issue but I wait for comments from bilingual lexilogia contributors.O the fascination of learning the niceties of modern Greek!:upz:


----------



## Themis (Aug 29, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Would σ' Ελληνικά therefore imply 'passable Greek' while στα Ελληνικά means 'good, idiomatic Greek'?


No. Note that this does not fall in one of the categories I mentioned. I agree with the remarks by sarant and AoratiMelani.


Inachus said:


> I also agree, but how would you describe sentences like «αλλάξτε τη γλώσσα του πληκτρολογίου από ελληνικά σε αγγλικά» or «κάνω μεταφράσεις από αγγλικά σε ελληνικά»? Αs weird?


They are not weird, but "from... to..." is anyway a case apart, often containing predicates with implied verbs (είμαι, γίνομαι, κάνω) and thus not taking the definite article. I would not go as far as risking a grammatical characterisation, but this might well be the case of the first example (αλλάξτε τη γλώσσα του πληκτρολογίου από ελληνικά σε αγγλικά = ... και από ελληνικά που ήταν κάντε την αγγλικά).

The second example serves as a reminder of the lack of rigidity in modern Greek. «Κάνω μεταφράσεις από αγγλικά σε ελληνικά» is rather a shorter variant of «κάνω μεταφράσεις από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά», with no difference in meaning. If you say "Από Αθήνα μέχρι Λάρισα το ταξίδι μας δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα", it sounds as a hasty but otherwise identical way to say "Από την Αθήνα μέχρι τη Λάρισα...".


----------



## Theseus (Aug 29, 2016)

Αυτά που λες, Θέμι, αρχίζουν ν' έχουν νόημα. Φαίνεται πως άνοιξα τον ασκό του Αιόλου! Να 'σαι καλά. :laugh:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 29, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ν' έχουν


This should be *να έχουν*, not *ν' έχουν*. Elision (έκθλιψη) never happens in this word combination. It would take a better linguist than me, however, to explain why.

I tried searching for information and I came up with this: "Δε φαίνεται να υπάρχει γενικός κανόνας που να ακολουθείται από όλους τους ομιλητές και πολλά τέτοια φαινόμενα εμφανίζονται μόνο σε συγκεκριμένες δομές, περιβάλλοντα ή και λέξεις" (from the page Τα ελληνικά ως ξένη γλώσσα, seems rather good).


----------



## Themis (Aug 29, 2016)

"Να" and "θα" can only suffer elision before a word beginning with an accented "α". (Να έχουν=να 'χουν, θα έδινα=θα 'δινα, but να άδειαζα=ν' άδειαζα, θα άφηνα=θ' άφηνα).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 29, 2016)

I must've played hooky when they explained this at elementary school. :blush:
Thanks, Themis, I'd forgotten all about this simple rule.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 30, 2016)

Themis said:


> The second example serves as a reminder of the lack of rigidity in modern Greek. «Κάνω μεταφράσεις από αγγλικά σε ελληνικά» is rather a shorter variant of «κάνω μεταφράσεις από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά», with no difference in meaning. If you say "Από Αθήνα μέχρι Λάρισα το ταξίδι μας δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα", it sounds as a hasty but otherwise identical way to say "Από την Αθήνα μέχρι τη Λάρισα...".



This reminds me of a similar case, regarding days of the week. Normally one would say «θα πάω τη Δευτέρα στην τράπεζα» ("I'll go to the bank on Monday"), but the definite article is often omitted in conversation: «θα πάω Δευτέρα στην τράπεζα» ("I'll go to the bank Monday"). I also hear such omissions in English, though they seem to be more common in the US, not least in journalistic usage.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> This reminds me of a similar case, regarding days of the week. Normally one would say «θα πάω τη Δευτέρα στην τράπεζα» ("I'll go to the bank on Monday"), but the definite article is often omitted in conversation: «θα πάω Δευτέρα στην τράπεζα» ("I'll go to the bank Monday"). I also hear such omissions in English, though they seem to be more common in the US, not least in journalistic usage.



Θα πάω τράπεζα Δευτέρα.

Ακόμα και «Πάω τράπεζα Δευτέρα» μπορείς να ακούσεις πάνω στη συζήτηση.


----------

